# South Wales Dealers?



## Gaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Anybody got any feedback with any dealers in South Wales, Brigend or Cardiff i'm looking at.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Not dealt with Cardiff mate but found Brigend shite when I had a problem with my Mk1 that I bought from them. Swansea dealership have been excellent from sales to service .


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

cardiff are part of mon motors - who also operate the bristol dealership. if bristol is anything to go by, you would want to avoid cardiff at all costs. mon motors are a complete shower from my (multiple) experiences and do not deserve your custom. a friend was verbally abused on the 'phone by a salesman because be bought his A5 from another dealer when bristol neglected to return his calls for a few weeks having had a test drive there. they had wayne rooney open the new showroom in bristol - what a great brand ambassador. sums up the group perfectly.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought my TT S-line from Sinclair Swansea,dealt with Spencer (sales guy) and the service I received was pretty much faultless.Only thing I could fault was I could have done with a few more update phone calls but other than that 100% satisfied.
Good part-ex on my Clio (bye bye french shite),car came much quicker than expected too 
Give em a try


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Bought my 225 from Neyland Audi, Sinclair group, Salesman was rubbish, but was sacked shortly afterwards. 
Apart from one very poor service, (discovered because of my OCD) they have been excellent ever since. 
Used Swansea Audi, Sinclair group, for replacement of roof rails during warranty & excellent service.
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Bought my TTS from Sinclair Swansea, good service, good trade in, kept up-dated regards my plate transfer which they did no charge. Well worth the drive from Plymouth, only downside is that its a bit far to go for servicing.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Chubster said:


> I bought my TT S-line from Sinclair Swansea,dealt with Spencer (sales guy) and the service I received was pretty much faultless.Only thing I could fault was I could have done with a few more update phone calls but other than that 100% satisfied.
> Good part-ex on my Clio (bye bye french shite),car came much quicker than expected too
> Give em a try


I dealt with Spencer when I traded in my Mk1 for my Mk2 couldn't fault him either to be fair [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gaf (Oct 26, 2011)

- 1 for Mon Motors in Bristol....

Went to Cardiff for a TT, found one in the Bristol stock..... So went away and stupidly rang Bristol to test drive it, ended up cancelling the appointment from work and had no less than 30 phone calls in three days off different office numbers/mobiles. The salesman said he'd undercut Cardiff's price.

But as he was a complete prat, I decided to go with Cardiff paid the deposit and had it shipped over.

Few weeks later it turned out I had two run flats on the front and normal tyres on the rear. That slipped though the Bristol checklist!

Although I have to say since buying the car it's been a nightmare........ Still waiting for Cardiff Service to decide how they are going to fix the many faults!


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive not d much to do with bristol audi .... First was when i was loolimg to buy a tt they took every detail i wanted and with in less than 3 days i had a call back with what i wanted only problum was price so left it

Then had the coil pack recall done And service was amazeing coffee/t could not have been offered enough was sat right next to the window looling over the work shop so seen when it entered and left the work shop and what was done then had a free health check done and even a free clean !!!!

Now as i havent paid a penny for all that i think there service was realy good and was treated realy good too.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I had some warranty work done at Swansea Audi today, they did a service earlier this year too. The service was faultless, I was even sent a video showing work they'd done.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

arpuc said:


> I had some warranty work done at Swansea Audi today, they did a service earlier this year too. The service was faultless, I was even sent a video showing work they'd done.


Backs up my 2011 post.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've always used Sinclair Audi and VW Bridgend for servicing my Audi and VW and have found them excellent.


----------



## TT IBIS (Nov 6, 2012)

red3.2 said:


> I've always used Sinclair Audi and VW Bridgend for servicing my Audi and VW and have found them excellent.


il never have work done by bridgend again as long as i live, make work up that dont need doing, beware at all costs!!
complete shower of s---


----------



## DD1988 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bought my TT back in 2013, two quotes for virtually identical cars (both new), nearly £100 more per month from Cardiff Audi. My neighbour crashed into my parked car (3 weeks after delivery!), repair quote from Cardiff was £720 against £310 from Sinclair. Andrew at Bridgend (Sinclair) was top notch. Missus bought her VW through a Sinclair dealer and again good service. I would recommend Sinclair and avoid Mon Motors.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

I've used Cardiff Audi for a number of different things over the passed 12 months and found them very good.

Parts department have always been helpful and polite when dealing with a number of different enquiries i make.

Front of house are approachable & friendly even when i walk in looking like a tramp after working on the car lol offering tea/coffee.

Only time the car went in to the workshop was to receive the coil pack replacement and the service was excellent.


----------



## FionnaK (May 1, 2019)

I always get my cars from Cardiff Audi and always found them professional. I know there has been a change in managers recently so maybe that has meant a huge improvement. If you are unhappy with any issue, I would say go to the management of the dept and then if not happy go to the head of business.


----------

